# Trip to Savannah anyone?



## Rodnboro (Aug 7, 2015)

*This should be a great event.*
*www.savannahfoodandwinefest.com *


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks like Fun !!

Thats a MAYBE - Have you been there before ?


----------



## jpike01 (Aug 7, 2015)

That is tempting and possible!!


----------



## Rodnboro (Aug 7, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Looks like Fun !!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a MAYBE - Have you been there before ?




Haven't been, but going this year.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Aug 7, 2015)

I am considering it...

Got an extra week off this year for 15 years service, so I do have the time. Its a toss up between this or the Northeast PA wine festival.


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 8, 2015)

I may go for some of it. Savannah is a great town. I guess some of the Georgia wineries will participate also.


----------



## Rodnboro (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks to be about 40 wineries featured in the "Taste of Savannah" event. This is the only event we're attending. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## joeswine (Nov 2, 2015)

*Savannah*

just got back from a southern tour started in savannah ,went to hilton head and finished in charleston..outstanding seafood.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 2, 2015)

Savannah is on my 'to do' list.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 2, 2015)

joeswine said:


> just got back from a southern tour started in savannah ,went to hilton head and finished in charleston..outstanding seafood.



We really enjoy Hilton Head !!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Nov 3, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> We really enjoy Hilton Head !!


Lived there for 3 years.

Don't ever do that.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 3, 2015)

DoctorCAD said:


> Lived there for 3 years.
> 
> Don't ever do that.



Can you share a bit more ?


----------



## Rodnboro (Nov 6, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Can you share a bit more ?




I'm guessing traffic. It's really congested there, but that's coming from someone who has always lived in small South Georgia towns.


----------



## Rodnboro (Nov 14, 2015)

Had a blast today tasting some great wines.


----------



## Rodnboro (Nov 16, 2015)

My favorite tents were Francis Ford Coppola and a North Georgia Winery: Chateau Élan


----------

